

Your Twitter bio sucks - I think I can fix it - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/your-twitter-bio-sucks/swizec/1914

======
matthewphiong
Interesting. Besides the "dynamic" thing, it would be great if this can be a
service like Gravatar but for "About" profile.

